# Become a member of The Old Squirrel Hunter's Society



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

*Enter the longest squirrel tail contest and become an automatic member of
The Old Squirrel Hunter's Society and receive all the benefits associated with said membership. *

*Contest Rules:*
_1. Two categories...Fox and Gray
2. Clear photo of scaled measured tail
3. Tail hair must be dry
4. Squirrel must be taken in a legal matter
5. Multiple entries in each category accepted
6. All entries must be received by January 31 2010
7. Prize for longest gray and fox squirrel tail to be determined later
8. The judge and his family are contest ineligible
9. Obviously I have to much time on my hands.... today! :wink: 
10. All decisions by the judge are final_

Example of acceptable entries
View attachment 1


*Good Luck!*


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

As an added incentive, each contest participant will receive a certificate of
membership in the O.S.H.S. suitable for framing. :lol: (example below)
And each winner of the fox and gray division will receive a special
certificate along with their prize...to be determined later.


----------



## squirrel killer (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh man,I would love to do this! I gotta wait till i get my pictures put on a CD though cuz i have a grey squirrels tail that it around 11 3/4 inches!


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

To bad this wasn't up here before I pitched my last squirrel tail over the fence! It was huge!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Hizzoner has finally decided on final certificate designs and they will be going to the Farm-lot printing press. :wink:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, sign me up! Here's my first fox squirrel entry:










I took it earlier this evening with my Daisy Powerline 880 with a single shot from about 20 yards.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

:beer: At the moment, you're at 1st place in the fox squirrel division....


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

spentwings said:


> :beer: At the moment, you're at 1st place in the fox squirrel division....


Is that because I'm the only one that has entered?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You got it! :wink:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Do to lack of interest...Hizzoner has ruled.  
*This contest will end January 1st! * :lol:


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I have a fox squirrel tale from a squirrel I shot a couple weeks ago but it is no longer attached to the squirrel. Can I still enter it?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Sure...just so the hair is dry and you have a clear photo measurement.


----------



## Remedyman (Dec 27, 2009)

Hope this won't be my last entry, but here is an entry for Fox Squirrel.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's another entry for the Fox Squirrel division.

Shot with a Gamo Hunter 220 air rifle, head shot. 13 inch tail, base to tip.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

A gentle reminder...contest will end 1/1/10. :beer:


----------



## Remedyman (Dec 27, 2009)

blowgunner62 said:


> Here's another entry for the Fox Squirrel division.
> 
> Shot with a Gamo Hunter 220 air rifle, head shot. 13 inch tail, base to tip.


HEY!! How you start the measurement makes a difference, looks like a free inch on this one.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Here is my entry.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Remedyman said:


> blowgunner62 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another entry for the Fox Squirrel division.
> ...


True..but it's immaterial at the moment with Aythya in the lead and no...you can't stretch tails even without the bone. :lol:


----------



## Remedyman (Dec 27, 2009)

I can protest all I want, where is my metric tape measure damit?!?! Make it look like a 20 inch tail then ;-)

It is all good. I am running outta time to get in on this, and I don't know of ANY gray squirrels in my area.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Hizzoner says all protesters should go to Iran where in grand scheme of things it might do some good. :lol: 
Seriously...I might do it again next season with prizes that could increase interest like the notorious lamp from _A Christmas Story_.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow! The Old Man's Major Award. Now that would be a prize.

Our squirrel season closes in a couple days. Might not get out again but am going to try. But next season will be really exciting as I am having a custom .32 cal Pennsylvania flintlock made just for squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

The contest is over and Hizzoner has declared Aythya the winner...congratulations!
He will receive a certificate suitable for framing stating thus along with assorted targets to increase his .32 cal skills.
The other two contestants will receive 2 targets and a certificate of membership in the O.S.H.S.
Thanks for participating guys!!...PM your addresses within a week...if the winner isn't heard from...the next longest tail will take top prize.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the award. Really nice certificates.

Just sent you a PM. Let me know if you received it.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

This measurement was taken from the base of the tail, where it connects to the squirrel.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

It's all good blowgunner...your so called disputed entry would have been a solid 2nd place anyway. :beer:


----------



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

You going to be running another contest this year spentwings ? I know I'm a little early but I've got about 5 weeks til squirrel and rabbit season opens here in Colorado and reading your post again is making it a long wait :lol: :lol: .


----------

